

For Facebook 'Hacker Way' is Way of Life - sew
http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2012/02/04/technology/AP-US-TEC-Facebook-The-Hacker-Way.html?_r=1&hp

======
mdkess
Anyone who did 10 minutes of research (or went to the "Hacker" wikipedia page)
would know that the word "hacker" means a very different thing within the
technology community than outside of it, yet I see article after article
feigning ignorance to this. Is it just to manufacture controversy - is that
what our media has become?

------
wyclif
Oh noes, yet another piece by a newspaper on the proper definition of the word
_hacker_ , and how Facebook knows what it really means.

------
nnoitra
Is there a way that we can read the letter?

~~~
dangrossman
[http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1326801/0001193125120...](http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1326801/000119312512034517/d287954ds1.htm#toc287954_10)

